# RCI and Southrn California



## lovemylabradoodle (May 2, 2007)

What are the best resorts in Southern California to try to exchange into???  Anaheim does not seem to have very high end resorts.  We would like to stay in a gold crown resort close to Disney.  Is their anything between San Diego and Anaheim anyone can recommend????
Thanks!


----------



## kvp (May 2, 2007)

There are some TS in San Clemente; but they're not all GC resorts. Here's the RCI info on them:

Four Seasons-Pacifica (#0340) 
San Clemente, CA, 92672 
USA 
www.sanclementeinn.com/pacifica 

San Clemente Inn (#0511) 
San Clemente, CA, 92672 
USA 
www.sanclementeinn.com 

San Clemente Cove (#3008) 
San Clemente, CA, 92672 
USA 
www.sanclementecove.com 

We stayed at San Clemente Cove last year for a few nights. Problem is, I think all units are studios or 1 BD. It's in a nice location (IMO), right by the pier.

Here are the II resorts in San Clemente, San Juan Capistrano, Laguna Beach, and Newport Beach:

Capistrano Surfside Inn • CSI
Capistrano Beach, California      
GC resort

Four Seasons Pacifica • FSP
San Clemente, California       

Laguna Shores • LGS
Laguna Beach, California       

Laguna Surf • LAS
Laguna Beach, California       

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
Newport Coast, California      
GC resort

Riviera Beach and Spa Resort I & II and Monarch Grand Vacations at Riviera Beach and Spa Resort I & II • RBC, MBS, MBI & RBS
Capistrano Beach, California      
GC resort

Riviera Shores Resort and Monarch Grand Vacations at Riviera Shores Resort • RSR & MRH
Capistrano Beach, California      
GC resort

San Clemente Cove Resort • SCL
San Clemente, California      
GC resort

San Clemente Inn • SCI
San Clemente, California

Hope this helps!

Kathy


----------



## mamadot (May 2, 2007)

We love and own at Marriott Newport Coast. About 30 mins to Disneyland. Great beaches and shopping.


----------



## slabeaume (May 4, 2007)

I just spent a week at Welk Resort (about 15 minutes north of San Diego).  It would probably be a trek to Disneyland, but I highly recommend the resort.


----------



## taffy19 (May 4, 2007)

Read some of the stickies here. There is a post about ranking the CA coastal resorts too. Several resorts are being built right now so more will be added to this list soon.   The Marriott NCVs seems to be the closest to what you want.


----------



## ricoba (May 4, 2007)

The only problem seems to be the OP needs an RCI exchange, this rules out the Marriott in Newport.


----------



## Harry (May 5, 2007)

*Riviera*

From what we have, your best bet is Riviera in Capistrano (Dewey Beach) ruling out Newport.  The Laguna timeshares are too small (but nice).    It is Gold Crown and certainly adequate.  They even have a restaurant in the facility and a great Mexican restaurant next door. Of course, if you are willing to drive into San Diago County, then you have about tseveral more Gold Crowns


----------



## djyamyam (May 5, 2007)

Harry said:


> From what we have, your best bet is Riviera in Capistrano (Dewey Beach) ruling out Newport. The Laguna timeshares are too small (but nice). It is Gold Crown and certainly adequate. They even have a restaurant in the facility and a great Mexican restaurant next door. Of course, if you are willing to drive into San Diago County, then you have about tseveral more Gold Crowns


 
The Riviera is a very good resort but it only trades in II (OP needs RCI).  However, the Capistrano Surfside Beach resort is literally right beside the Riviera.  We've stayed there and would recommend it.  I believe I did up a review it.  

While Anaheim doesn't have any GC timeshares, it does have the Peacock Suites and Dolphin's Cove resorts.  Dolphin's Cove is a very solid silver crown resort.  It's got great kids amenities and the rooms are very large.  It's proximity to both Disney and Angel stadium can't be beat.  We own there and can say that you won't be disappointed if you stay there.


----------

